# munin 2.0.6 snmp



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello.

Sorry my english, because I will be brief..

I have FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE Sat Apr 28 10:09:22 SAMT 2012 with munin:

```
[root@gw ~]# pkg_info |grep munin
munin-common-2.0.6  Common components between a munin node and server
munin-master-2.0.6_1 Collector part of Munin
munin-node-2.0.6    Node-specific part of Munin
```

and I have 3com 2250 switch with enable snmp 2c and R/O community public:

```
[root@gw ~]# telnet localhost 4949
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
# munin node at gw.sintetic.local
nodes
192.168.27.17
gw.sintetic.local
.
list 192.168.27.17
snmp_192.168.27.17_if_1 snmp_192.168.27.17_if_10 snmp_192.168.27.17_if_12 
... skip ...
snmp_192.168.27.17_if_err_8 snmp_192.168.27.17_if_err_9 snmp_192.168.27.17_uptime
fetch snmp_192.168.27.17_if_1
recv.value 164770069838
send.value 428905385436
.
quit
Connection closed by foreign host.
[root@gw ~]#
```
 snmp plugin on munin-node is working, but then I run 
`# su munin -c 'munin-cron'`
I don't see snmp on the graph =(

Config of munin-master:

```
[gw.sintetic.local]
    address 127.0.0.1
    use_node_name yes

[192.168.27.17]
    address 127.0.0.1
    use_node_name no
```

I try as in munin wiki (http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/Using_SNMP_plugins):

```
[root@gw ~]# vi /usr/local/etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/snmp_communities
[snmp_192.168.27.17_*]
  env.community public
  env.version 2
[root@gw ~]# vi /usr/local/etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/snmp
[snmp_192.168.27.17_*]
  env.community public
  env.version 2
```

in console it is working:

```
[root@gw ~]# perl /usr/local/etc/munin/plugins/snmp_192.168.27.17_if_1
recv.value 164772434650
send.value 428942569921
```

please, help me... 
many thanks!!


----------



## gkontos (Sep 27, 2012)

Try tailing /var/log/munin-update.log to see what errors it produces. The port was upgraded recently and there maybe some components missing.


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

yep, i have same erorrs..


```
2012/09/27 17:25:58 [WARNING] Service snmp_192_168_27_17_if_err_46 on 192.168.27.17/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label send
2012/09/27 17:25:58 [WARNING] Service snmp_192_168_27_17_if_err_46 on 192.168.27.17/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label recv
2012/09/27 17:26:01 [FATAL] Socket read from 192.168.27.17 failed.  Terminating process. at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/Munin/Master/UpdateWorker.pm line 394
2012/09/27 17:26:01 [ERROR] Error in node communication with 192.168.27.17/127.0.0.1:4949: [FATAL] Socket read from 192.168.27.17 failed.  Terminating process. at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/Munin/Master/UpdateWorker.pm line 394
2012/09/27 17:26:01 [ERROR] Munin::Master::UpdateWorker<168.27.17;192.168.27.17> failed to connect to node
```

I try to look for on a subject in google... Are you faster? =)


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

munin simply is similar doesn't manage to process all sensors. I put 4 ports of a switch on monitoring and everything started to work as it is necessary!!


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

Added 45 more ports of a switch, there were mistakes.


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

temporarily disabled snmp_switch0_if_multi snmp_switch0_if_err_* and graph is appeared... I think muniun worker does not have time for any reason, or breaks on the part of the error...


----------



## gkontos (Sep 27, 2012)

Are you tunneling to the switch?


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

No, munin-master and munin-node on one freebsd machine and connected to switch0 directly. 
top -P:

```
last pid: 86528;  load averages:  0.04,  0.08,  0.08                                                                                          up 152+09:16:51 02:42:51
116 processes: 1 running, 115 sleeping
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  100% idle
CPU 1:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  100% idle
Mem: 605M Active, 3906M Inact, 723M Wired, 2716K Cache, 622M Buf, 691M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 36K Used, 2048M Free
```

Lastest retries errors:

```
2012/09/28 02:36:01 [FATAL] Socket read from switch0 failed.  Terminating process. at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/Munin/Master/UpdateWorker.pm line 394
2012/09/28 02:36:01 [ERROR] Error in node communication with switch0/127.0.0.1:4949: [FATAL] Socket read from switch0 failed.  Terminating process. at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/Munin/Master/UpdateWorker.pm line 394
2012/09/28 02:36:01 [ERROR] Munin::Master::UpdateWorker<switch0;switch0> failed to connect to node
```

May be my 3com 2250 not work well with snmp? Some ports are loaded with some or iscsi but load not high (max ~500-600Mbit/s night)


----------



## sintetic (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry, 
	
	



```
Some ports are loaded with some or iscsi but load not high (max ~500-600Mbit/s night)
```
with some = with hast or iscsi b...


----------



## gkontos (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, then why are you using localhost in your configuration of munin.conf to access them?


----------



## sintetic (Sep 28, 2012)

i read in wiki: (http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/Using_SNMP_plugins):]http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/Using_SNMP_plugins[/url])


----------

